# New Young Bird Pictures



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are a few pictures I took in the loft last night
hope you guys enjoy them

http://www.flickr.com/photos/basementden/sets/72157617020313351/show/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Here are a few pictures I took in the loft last night
> hope you guys enjoy them
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/basementden/sets/72157617020313351/show/


I like the flying pics.......and that's the funniest looking Reebok shoe I'VE ever seen...............


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahaha
its the new Seripham sneakers


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Ed all your pigeons look great! Looks like your loft is filling up LOL


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's hard to get a good focused in-flight picture good job.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Man oh man Am I a Happy camper today  
My Great Grandchild of "Surebet" had gone missing after letting the young birds out to loft fly on Thursday morning along with two other birds
He returned yesterday looking tired cold wet and HUNGRY lol
he went in the loft ate and drank.
I gave him a good lookover and he doesnt have any injuries and is doing great now.
Today I tuned into my loft cam just to see if there was any activity going on and there was another bird sitting on the landing board trying to get in but the trap entrance was closed
I got my wife to open it for me when she went home for lunch
he went right in.
Ill have to give it a lookover when I get home and make sure everything is ok with it
NEVER give up hope on a missing bird
they might return when you least expect it


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

nice looking birds mate you got some winners there lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey ED!enjoyed the pics, those are some good ones, it's hard sometimes to get decent pics of birds. glad to see all is well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> Man oh man Am I a Happy camper today
> My Great Grandchild of "Surebet" had gone missing after letting the young birds out to loft fly on Thursday morning along with two other birds
> He returned yesterday looking tired cold wet and HUNGRY lol
> he went in the loft ate and drank.
> ...


Do you have any idea which one it is? I'm sure whoever it is, is glad to be home. Been some pretty icky weather the past few days.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice Looking Birds Ed, looks like you are off to a great start! Dave


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

It was one of the birds I got from Mark 
I asked my wife if it had a red or yellow band 
his have yellow ones
Ill see if I can find out exactly which one it was when I get home


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good to hear you got your Surebet bird back along with the other one! You just never know sometimes....


----------

